# angels history



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

ok so heres the pedigree, i have a 6 generation pedigree that shows alot of yorks and random dogs with grch and ch but none in the 3 generation i can show from sitstay.com, the breeder "hartsell" said that she was half notorious juan gotti(dont see him listed anywhere....hhmm..) and half blue wolfman. im not really interested in what she told me she was im more interested in what she actually is. the last row of dogs shows like a bunch of different ancestors that dont start to get more clustered and line breed until the dogs in this pedigree. anyboy heard of any of these dogs or can find pictures of any of theM?

Pedigree: angel


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

sorry i had to post it as a link, its the stupidest thing ive ever seen, i try and save the attachment i sent to mysefl and it saves as a website link, even tho its a downloaded file. GGGRRRR


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

these were the only 2 blu wolfman i found, maybe one of them in the pedigree?
hope this helps

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [204245] :: DRAGO'S BLUE WOLFMAN
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [150576] :: HOLLAND/SAMILO'S BLUE WOLFMAN


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o sweet thanks man, yea i think the second one, if not both are related to my angel


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

heres one of angel btw


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

her crop looks goofy but its more the pic then anything, there not that far off from each other


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

anyother opinions?


----------

